# about Acanthops Erosula



## kawiri (Feb 13, 2022)

Hello guys, my pair of acanthops erosula mated around two hours 4 days ago. How many days can pass to the female lay the ootheca?


----------



## agent A (Feb 14, 2022)

females will oviposit anywhere from a few days to a month or longer after mating, depending on species, the age of the female, feeding, temperature, etc


----------



## kawiri (Mar 7, 2022)

Finally my acanthops erosula laid her ootheca after I increase the humid and temperature. Although I do not pretty sure if the pair mated successfully I would like to try with the incubation, any suggestion regarding to the humidity and temperature? How many days can take to born the nymphs? Should I move the ootheca oustide the terrarium to another case?

Thanks in advance


----------

